# Vet recommendations Crewe/Stoke area



## criso (15 September 2013)

I need to get a horse vetted which is based between Crewe and Stoke on Trent and was hoping for some recommendations.

Also what would the average price for a 5 stage vetting be in the area?  Hoping a little cheaper than round here.


----------



## webble (15 September 2013)

Nantwich vets are good I have heard although I havent used them. 5 stage around here is around £250ish


----------



## mga4ever (15 September 2013)

Agnew equine cover that area I think.


----------



## LovesCobs (15 September 2013)

Hamptons in malpas, can't remember how much I'd say £250 they have a set fee and then extra for mileage.  I used them for a 2 stage a year ago in Crewe


----------



## Adopter (16 September 2013)

Agnew used to be in our practise and was very well thought of.  

Weight and Morten are based out of Somerford Park, and come into Staffordshire to me.  Been with them for years and always had good experiences.


----------



## webble (16 September 2013)

mga4ever said:



			Agnew equine cover that area I think.
		
Click to expand...

Actually yes they did my vetting and were very good and spent ages telling me all their concerns I would happily use them again if I was over that way


----------



## HashRouge (16 September 2013)

Do Wright and Morten cover that area? If so I'd highly recommend them, especially Vicky if you can get her!


----------



## criso (16 September 2013)

Thanks for all the suggestions will ring round today.  
Have also been recommended Thompson  and Walter and Pool Farm.

Nantwich are the seller's vet so they may consider it a conflict of interests though they have never treated that particular horse.


----------



## lyndsayberesford (16 September 2013)

Thomason and Walters are a great vets, they have vetted a few for people i know of.


----------



## blackhor2e (16 September 2013)

I would have no hesitation recommending Wright & Morten they are an excellent well known practice in the area - all the vets there are superb


----------



## Grinchmass (17 September 2013)

Thompson and Walters are great, especially Paul. Would definitely reccomend them


----------



## criso (17 September 2013)

Gentlegiant88 said:



			Thompson and Walters are great, especially Paul. Would definitely reccomend them 

Click to expand...

After a morning ringing round asking questions and checking prices and availability Paul Thompson will be vetting the horse on Thurs. And turns out seller needs her other horse vaccinated at the same time so we're sharing the callout fee.


----------



## Grinchmass (21 September 2013)

criso said:



			After a morning ringing round asking questions and checking prices and availability Paul Thompson will be vetting the horse on Thurs. And turns out seller needs her other horse vaccinated at the same time so we're sharing the callout fee.
		
Click to expand...

Only just noticed the reply, hope the vetting goes well for you and that you find Paul helpful. Out of the various vets I've had out, seen others have out , I definitely think he's one of the best in the area  very knowledgeable and friendly. Great help when my loan boy fell, also believe he operated on him when he was younger.


----------



## criso (21 September 2013)

Passed with flying colours.

Paul was really helpful and when he called to update me turned out he also rode the horse and shared his thoughts on the horse as well as the standard vetting.


----------

